

AskHN:Does monitor size influence your performance when you code? - jimgardener

I use Eclipse as IDE.On my Dell Inspiron laptop computer,I often have to hide some windows to see the debug information properly..I have heard that many programmers use multiple monitors -one to code and another to view docs while coding.Sometimes I think I should use a bigger screen.. but this is less practical when you move from one place to another.How do you guys deal with this?(ie,if you think this affects your performance)
======
jlengrand
Using Eclipse, having a second screen is almost a requirement. You get
surrounded by so many windows! So I use my laptop screen for all those
windows, and my 24' is dedicated to the actual code.

I always work with two tabs of code, simply because a class is rarely
interacting with itself so you want both sides of the pipe :).

Without Eclipse, It's a linux, terminator with 4 terminals in there and a two-
paneled sublime text. I don't need my second screen for that, alt tab does the
job. :)

I tried to work on Eclipse with a 9' laptop in an airport once, thought I
would die before the plane take off :).

------
stevoo
Two screen increase performance dramaticaly.

At work i use a laptop with a 24 inch display. I have the laptop to display
Eclipse debug and other info that i might need and have Eclipse mainly on my
24inch.

At home, doing web dev i have a 27 and a 22. It is a lot more usefull there as
i have my eclipse on the larger screen and have the browser and shell on the
22 inch. No need to switch between windows and tabs.

It safes a lot of time and increases performance drastically.

------
brotchie
Night and day. Vim on one screen and a multitude of things on the other:
Matlab, a Windows VM, Web Browser, Terminal, etc. Combine dual screens with a
tiling window manager (XMonad, Awesome) and you're laughing.

As far as physically managing two screens: I have a laptop dock at my desk
which has a display port. Drop my laptop in and instant additional screen.
Come home and sit on my couch, plug in HDMI and use my TV as a monitor, really
great for web development.

------
stevejalim
I'm a big fan of two screens, but do make sure they're positioned well and
have windows sensibly arranged to minimise repeated small corrections of your
head/neck. I'm no occupational therapist/ergonomist (if that's even the
correct term), but anecodatally, if I have a busy IM day on my 'side' screen,
I can feel it when by the end of the day.

------
rajahafify
Not having to Alt-Tab to see code and browser really improve my workflow. I
have set the tilde key to show terminal so that's to my benefit as well. I
just hope tilde (the terminal that I use) can have multiple viewport in it
like terminator.

------
eip
If you get paid to code then invest in your tools.

I use a 50" 4k monitor and a 42" 1080p monitor.

The time it saves easily covers the cost.

~~~
daven11
A 50"? How close do you sit to that? I have a 27" Dell which is a beautiful
monitor and a couple of 24" monitors - but I'd probably just get 2 or 3 x 24"
next time, I find the 27 a bit big, 50" I'd find overwhelming.

~~~
eip
About 4ft.

I wouldn't use less then 2 x 30" monitors.

------
meerita
I absolutely recommend it. A big screen or double monitor is a must. And much
better if you use live refresh stuff while coding.

------
hatchoo
On a laptop I can never work efficiently on anything with less than FHD
resolution.

------
ibudiallo
Use two monitors and you will never go back

